# Torrington Star #4 Pedals



## gtdohn (Jun 24, 2016)

Need a decent set of Torrington Star #4  pedals. Good enough to justify re-plating.
Thanks. They look like these (only these are perfect) and belong to Springer Tom:


----------



## locomotion (Jun 26, 2016)

I have 3 in various state of completeness, probably not good enough,
PM me I could send you pics


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 26, 2016)

I appreciate it Max. What I really need is a good solid original pair without a lot of wear, maybe just surface ruse or patina, but solid. I want to have them replated and the platers won't even look at them if they are not good candidates for plating.
I do thank you, and of course keep your eyes open for me because it is going to take a while to find the right pair. Also be on the lookout for a decent set of Kelly bars.
Thank you my friend,

Mike


----------



## locomotion (Jun 26, 2016)

i'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 26, 2016)

I had a guy offer me a nice pair about a year ago and darned if I can't remember who it was. I was hoping he would see my wanted ad.
Frustrating getting old sometimes


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 27, 2016)

still looking.........


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 27, 2016)

Here you go:


http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/kelly-bars-and-4-stars-handlebars-and-pedals.92351/


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 28, 2016)

The pair with the toe clips are the star pedals and they are not in good enough cosmetic condition for plating. I need a pair that has patina only and no metal loss.


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 30, 2016)

Still looking.........


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 1, 2016)

The term "Star" is used on many models of torrington pedals. The difference in cage style is defined by a number. 
Looks like you are looking for #4.


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 3, 2016)

Still looking.............


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 7, 2016)

still looking...........


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 10, 2016)

still looking.................


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 15, 2016)

I really need these please............


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 22, 2016)

still looking...........


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 22, 2016)

Send me a pm if your interested.

Todd


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 24, 2016)

still looking.............


----------



## gtdohn (Jul 30, 2016)

bump.......


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 17, 2016)

still looking............


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 19, 2016)

Still looking..........


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 21, 2016)

bump............


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 26, 2016)

still need.........


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 31, 2016)

bump............


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 3, 2016)

bump..........


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 9, 2016)

bump.......


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 18, 2016)

still looking..........


----------



## Newbee (Apr 7, 2022)

Bikermaniac said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/kelly-bars-and-4-stars-handlebars-and-pedals.92351/
> View attachment 616172



Hello,
I noticed your posting of pedals. I’m working on a prewar schwinn superior track bike and could use a pair of #4 pedals if you still have. Please let me know.

thanks


----------

